

Seven Startup Success Stories - jyellin
http://www.inc.com/ss/7-start-success-stories#0

======
jyellin
The most exciting part is that all of us have the potential to be number 8, 9,
10........

The first and most important step is to realize that _anything is possible_ as
long as you allow yourself to believe that _everything is possible!_

------
zeynel1
They didn't even give links to company websites. This page have more detailed
stories

<http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090701/>

